# Safety First Ask Mike



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.kare11.com/video/default...&odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|featured

Ask mike.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

love the little lunchbox w/his pix on it......

~CS~


----------

